# Looking to get a few decoys....



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Headed to Kansas City over spring break and plan on going by Cabelas. Right now, I'm in the need of some decoys that are lightweight, durable, and don't look too bad. I'm not really that interested in those FUD decoys, I'm looking at the featherlites, mainly because they deflate and I can put them in the blind bag or rucksack, whatever I decide to buy. That or maybe 6 Herters Model 63 mallards, I can get 6 of them for 40 bucks which doesnt sound all that bad. Or maybe some G&H, I don't need more than 1 dozen, and if possible I would like to keep it at less than 1 dozen. Yes, I hunt big water and have some flambeaus that I don't like to use unless I absolutely have to. Is there anyone with any experience with any of these decoys. Are there any others that I should take into consideration, I have tried the cheap decoys(flambeaus) and I believe in most cases you get what you pay for, so I'm looking for high quality stuff.


----------



## In2Fowl (Feb 18, 2005)

Maybe take a look at the new line from Avery.They seem to have corrected the paint issues on them that they had with the original models. Decent pricing as well


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Well I bought 2 dozen of the "Hot Buys" last fall and I loved them!
Great buy for only $20/dozen
They paint seemed to hold up pretty good for the first year
Another advantage is, instead of spending $120/dozen for the herters you can get 6 dozen for the same price.
:beer:


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

See duncan i told you people liked the "hot buys". Get those 8)


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

G&H get my vote. from my experience they are one of, if not the best deke you can buy if you compair price and preformance. i know alot of guys like the $20/dozen deals, but if you plan to hunt for some time G&H dekes will be there for the long haul. haha, G&H should send me a few free dekes or something, i couldnt tell ya how many people i have recomended them to.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

check out the avery line.


----------



## the_duckinator (Jan 9, 2005)

The "Hot Buy" mallards are the best deal out there. They have a weighted keel, good paint, and they don't look to bad either. I doubt you could find a better deal than that. They get my vote.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

i used the GHG's last year, hoenstly they mimic the northern mallards we get here on the praire the best that I have seen yet. They are affordable and 2 dozen will get you allot of birds in your face at most places.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i too like the g&h decoys. that is all i use for mallards. they look very lifelike in the water have very good paint. i bought a doz ghg pintails last fall and right on the box they tell you not to wrap the decoy weight around the neck because the paint will come off.


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

If you are going to cabelas check out their real image, a little spendy, but they look awsome on the water.


----------



## SBEIIstyle (Feb 3, 2005)

G&H they look great and are durable. You never can go wrong with G&H. But if ur willing to spend the extra bucks and drag around the extra weight Blackwaters Rough Riders are by far the best duck decoy i have seen .They look great , paint holds up , and they are very very durable.


----------

